# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) > Интернет и сети >  вконтакте...

## Grigs

не открывается сайт а у друга все просто летает ! :mad: в чём дело подскажите:confused:

----------


## Mr(GRAF)

> не открывается сайт а у друга все просто летает ! :mad: в чём дело подскажите:confused:


незнаю наверно что-то с интернетом

----------


## leon2785

> не открывается сайт а у друга все просто летает ! :mad: в чём дело подскажите:confused:


Конечно странно, но может антивирус блокирует сайт...
попробуйте добавить его в доверенную зону...
или дело в браузере - не поддерживает автоматический переход на 
страницу...ну тогда либо поменять либо обновить

----------


## Grigs

> Конечно странно, но может антивирус блокирует сайт...
> попробуйте добавить его в доверенную зону...
> или дело в браузере - не поддерживает автоматический переход на 
> страницу...ну тогда либо поменять либо обновить


нет понимаешь я пробовал на всех браузерах( нифига не получается и с антивирусом пробывал...:confused:

----------


## Cheechako

> ...не открывается сайт...


 Вопрос: с чего всё началось (и как выглядит "_неоткрывание_", какое-то сообщение должно появляться); странным образом :yes: Google показывает множество именно таких вопросов, связанных с вирусом (или его "_последействием_"): судя по изменению файла _hosts_, одним и тем же, либо очень похожими.

----------


## Хранитель_

> не открывается сайт а у друга все просто летает ! :mad: в чём дело подскажите:confused:


как писалось раньше, нужно проверить файл hosts(c:\windows\system32\Drivers\etc\hosots). Он должен выглядеть примерно так:




> # Copyright (c) 1993-1999 Microsoft Corp.
> #
> # This is a sample HOSTS file used by Microsoft TCP/IP for Windows.
> #
> # This file contains the mappings of IP addresses to host names. Each
> # entry should be kept on an individual line. The IP address should
> # be placed in the first column followed by the corresponding host name.
> # The IP address and the host name should be separated by at least one
> # space.
> ...


Как видно у меня этот хост был создан куриетом(видно сканил на вирус когда-то):)

Далее, сделайте следующие действия. Откройте командную строку 

*Скрытый текст*1. Жмем Пуск -> Выполнит -> в поле вводим cmd -> жмем ок
2. Жмем кнопку win(на кнопке будет логотип Windows) + R -> в поле вводим cmd -> жмем ок
3. Жмем Пуск -> Все программы -> Стандартные -> Командная строка

И введите следующие команды

ping vkontakte.ru -> результат в студию:)
tracert vkontakte.ru -> результат в студию:)

----------


## snip12

У меня таже проблема. только я знаю причину - АДМИН. у  меня инет на работе, вот он доступ заблокировал, раньше обходил эту проблему с помощью прокси: xy4.ru но в последнее время он тоже перестал работать а альтернативы так и не нашел, может кто подскажет какой-нибудь рабочий?:(

----------


## KNUT

Всем здравствуйте! Подскажите пожалуйста, почему в Контакте не открываются некоторые видео и фото? Пробовал на разных компах, причина только в моём, на остальных всё работает!:confused

----------


## Ostab Bender

Еще давно я лоханулся нажав на ссылку случайным образом, в папке виндоус в каком то текстовом файлике стоял запрет на сайт вконтакте, друг помог, удалил все что связанно с контактом, стало пахать как по маслу...

----------


## hole95

заходишь на диск c.Затем в папку windows,в system32 там находишь папку drivers в ней открываешь папку etc и находишь там файл host.Затем кликаешь 2 раза на него и выбираешь открыть вручную(не поиск в интернете) там находишь блокнот.нажимаешь на него и жмешь ок. в фвйле чистишь все и должно быть так : # (C) Корпорация Майкрософт (Microsoft Corp.), 1993-1999
#
# Это образец файла HOSTS, используемый Microsoft TCP/IP для Windows.
#
# Этот файл содержит сопоставления IP-адресов именам узлов.
# Каждый элемент должен располагаться в отдельной строке. IP-адрес должен
# находиться в первом столбце, за ним должно следовать соответствующее имя.
# IP-адрес и имя узла должны разделяться хотя бы одним пробелом.
#
# Кроме того, в некоторых строках могут быть вставлены комментарии 
# (такие, как эта строка), они должны следовать за именем узла и отделяться
# от него символом '#'.
#
# Например:
#
#      102.54.94.97     rhino.acme.com          # исходный сервер
#       38.25.63.10     x.acme.com              # узел клиента x

_Добавлено через 4 минуты 37 секунд_
*snip12* http://www.dostupest.ru/ тут смотри и если на всякий то : http://www.dostupest.ru/vkont/ там попробуй!
где аплодисменты?

----------


## webrotor

_Добавлено через 4 минуты 37 секунд_
*snip12* http://www.dostupest.ru/ тут смотри и если на всякий то : http://www.dostupest.ru/vkont/ там попробуй!


где аплодисменты?[/QUOTE]

через этот адрес только заходим, и то за отправку смс,:mad: регистрация невозможна:confused:

----------


## Урич

вполне возможно, что причина в самом инете...

----------

